# Creature from the Black Lagoon:The Musical



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10595


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't believe the huge backlash it's getting from posters on that website. I mean, it's an attraction at Universal Studios, not a movie remake. It's crazy, over-the-top kitsch. Even if it's completely ridiculous, I imagine it will be the kind that you can't look away from. 

I'd totally go see it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's like The Rocky Horror Picture Show, only underwater


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm gonna have to pass on this one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Creature From The Black Lagoon Remake*

I was a tad surprised to see that there wasn't a thread for this already, but here it is, better late than never. Looks like the production is losing it's director.

From Bloody Disgusting:

Bloody-Disgusting learned this afternoon that Breck Eisner - who is currently hard at work on Overture Films' remake of _The Crazies_ - will in fact not be directing *The Creature from the Black Lagoon* remake for Universal Pictures and Strike Entertainment. He was rumored to be exiting the project back in December, but it was quickly shot down. We have confirmed with various sources that it is now official and that Uni and Strike are now actively hunting a new director. As of right now the re-imagining is being penned and produced by Gary Ross, whose father wrote the original. In _Creature_, a group of scientists discover and capture the prehistoric GillMan while searching for fossils along the Amazon River. It breaks free and kidnaps one of the scientists' fiancee with whom it has fallen in love.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like there was one here from waaaaaaaay back.....

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4586&highlight=Creature

Interesting development on the Gill Man's redo.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I first heard about this from you in Hauntcast and was very exited to hear about it's imminent making, but now my enthusiasm has deflated like an old man coming off of a round of Viagra.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about the remake of the _movie_, but still love the idea of the musical ridiculousness at a theme park.

*chuckles*Roxy, if it's like RHPS, you and I can go. With wetsuits on and toast to throw just in case


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Not sure how I feel about the remake of the _movie_, but still love the idea of the musical ridiculousness at a theme park.
> 
> *chuckles*Roxy, if it's like RHPS, you and I can go. With wetsuits on and toast to throw just in case


And some newspaper to cover our heads in case of rain


----------

